# Canadian Passport Pics



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

1. Please suggest a place to get pictures for Canadian Passport renewal either in Satwa/Karama

2. Any idea on how many days/weeks does it take to renew a Canadian Passport?

thanks
miky


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Please suggest a place to get pictures for Canadian Passport renewal either in Satwa/Karama
> 
> ...


1. Not sure about the Satwa/Karama location but most photo shops (that do passport photos) will have a poster with loads of passport sizes for different countries, Canada is usually included.

2. The few times I have gotten it renewed, they give you a 1 month time period for pickup. They may do it faster if it's an emergency but then you have to show proof of the emergency eg: airline tickets


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Just did this on Sunday. Got the photos done at Dubai Mall and the consular office said it would be about four weeks to get the new passport but I should call a couple of days before as it might come in earlier.


----------

